# Lump on back of horse's front leg?



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I'll try to get a good photo of it this week, but in the meantime, just wondering what others figure this is...

About a month or so ago, I came to the barn to find a lump, firm but not HARD, almost kind of like a bug bite reaction would feel, on the back of my horse's front left leg, it would be right behind the deep digital flexor tendon/suspensory ligament area (see below for reference). 










So anyway, she's been completely sound, and I jump her and we go cross country and everything, no issues whatsoever (which is the only reason I haven't had a vet look at it).

The barn owner thought she must have just been kicked out in the pasture, but since it's now been there for over a month, I'm not so sure that's all it was. Like I said, I'll get some photos this week, but any first guesses?


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok I found a photo although I'll try to take a better one this week because it's really hard to see it in this one...but where I circled it in red is where the lump is.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Really can't see anything.


----------



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

Could it be an old bow? The location screams a low bowed tendon or tendon sheath issue, but if its not hot or swollen and she is sound it would have to be old...could it be something you just didn't notice until now? Recently shaved her legs?  

If it really truly isn't hot/ swollen/ affecting her in any way...just keep an eye on it I guess? 

Good luck and let us know if you find anything out!


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

it could be a bruise. My mare got kicked in the chest and it was there for almost more than a month. She was fine, I just used "Horseman's Dream" on it and it was fine


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Cacowgirl said:


> Really can't see anything.


 Yeah I know, like I mentioned I'll get a better pic this week! :lol:


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

SaddleOnline said:


> Could it be an old bow? The location screams a low bowed tendon or tendon sheath issue, but if its not hot or swollen and she is sound it would have to be old...could it be something you just didn't notice until now? Recently shaved her legs?
> 
> If it really truly isn't hot/ swollen/ affecting her in any way...just keep an eye on it I guess?
> 
> Good luck and let us know if you find anything out!


No I'm very careful with noticing new things on her (almost TOO careful!) :lol: And this happened about a month or so ago, before she really started getting a fuzzy coat even...I'm at the barn every other day, sometimes every day, and this popped up and I noticed it the same day. Never had any heat or swelling and she never took a lame step. That's what makes it so strange!!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Lexiie said:


> it could be a bruise. My mare got kicked in the chest and it was there for almost more than a month. She was fine, I just used "Horseman's Dream" on it and it was fine


That's what the barn owner thought it looked like, but I wasn't aware they could remain so long! :shock: Well, that makes me feel better haha! I'll keep monitoring it just in case, for any swelling or heat. But a month later, I wouldn't think any would suddenly appear if they haven't up til now...although stranger things have definitely happened! :wink:


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

She doesn't mind you touching it?
Her's was a little touchy, but only if i was really putting pressure on it

My mare's was a little bigger than a golf ball


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

No she doesn't mind me touching it...but if I squeeze it she lifts her leg up, but I am pretty sure she's just doing that thinking I want her to lift her leg to pick out her hoof! :lol: So hard to say really!


----------

